# Vokabeltrainer



## Louisa (17. Jan 2010)

Hallo tut mir leid dass ich einfach hier reinschreibe aber ich kenne mich hier leider garnicht aus und weiß nicht wo ich ein neues thema starten kann aber ich brauche ganz dringend HILFE! 
UND ZWAR BRAUCHE ICH GANZ SCHNELL EINEN GANZ EINFACHEN(!!!) VOKABELTRAINER FÜR DIE SCHULE, DAVON HÄNGT QUASI MEINE NOTE AB UND ICH KANN ES WIRKLICH EINFACH GARNICHT, ICH HABE SCHON ALLES PROBIERT UND MICH JETZT LETZENDLICH HIER ANGEMELDET!! BITTE, KANN MIR IRGENDJEMAND HELFEN???:noe:


----------



## Noctarius (17. Jan 2010)

Hab mal ein eigenes Thema draus gemacht.


----------



## nickname (17. Jan 2010)

was soll er den alles können? "Einfach" ist wie mit dem "Geschmack"--> einfach individuell...

gruß nickname


----------



## Louisa (17. Jan 2010)

er soll einfach nur vokabeln abfragen können also dass da zb ein englisches wort, wie zb "to play" kommt und man dann dass deutsche eingeben muss und wenn das richtig ist, soll dann ein "richtig, sehr gut!" erscheinen und wenns falsch ist ein "Leider falsch. Versuche es nocheinmal" oder so...wirklich ohne großen schnickschnack in einem applet und auf englisch deutsch u deutsch englisch


----------



## Schandro (17. Jan 2010)

Nimm nachhilfe oder wähl informatik ab oder lerns so lange bis dus kannst. Das sind die einzigen Möglichkeiten. Jedesmal ne Komplettlösung zu erbetteln wird nicht funktionieren, glaub mir. Würd mich auch wundern wenn dir einfach so jemand ne Komplettlösung macht..

Falls du aber bereits selber was gemacht hast und an ein paar bestimmten Stellen einfach net weiterkommst, dann ist das was anderes.


----------



## Louisa (17. Jan 2010)

musste es leider wählen, hätte mir das niemals freiwillig angetan, glaub mir! 
ja ich hab einen: 

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  *
  *
  */

public class Vokabeltrainer extends Applet {
  // Anfang Attribute
  private Label label1 = new Label();
  private TextField Eingabefeld = new TextField();
  private Button button1 = new Button();
  private String [][] vokabeln = new String [2][4];
  int x = 0;
    // Ende Attribute

  public void init() {
    Panel cp = new Panel(null);
    cp.setBounds(0, 0, 300, 300);
    add(cp);
    // Anfang Komponenten
    vokabeln[0][0] = "to grow ";
    vokabeln[1][0] = "wachsen";
    vokabeln[0][1] = "to escape";
    vokabeln[1][1] = "entkommen";
    vokabeln[0][2] = "house";
    vokabeln[1][2] = "Haus";
    vokabeln[0][3] = "to play";
    vokabeln[1][3] = "spielen";
    label1.setBounds(24, 16, 139, 32);
    label1.setText(""+vokabeln[0][0]);
    label1.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(label1);
    Eingabefeld.setBounds(24, 56, 185, 24);
    Eingabefeld.setText("");
    cp.add(Eingabefeld);
    button1.setBounds(24, 96, 187, 33);
    button1.setLabel("Prüfen");
    button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        button1_ActionPerformed(evt);
        String Eingabe;
        Eingabe = Eingabefeld.getText();
        if (Eingabe.equals(vokabeln[1][x])) {
        Eingabefeld.setText("Richtige Antwort");
        x = x+1;
        label1.setText(""+vokabeln[0][x]);
        Eingabe = "";
        
        } else {
        Eingabefeld.setText("Falsche Antwort, nächster Versuch");
        }

        
        
      }
    });
    cp.add(button1);
    // Ende Komponenten

  }
  // Anfang Methoden
  public void button1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  // Ende Methoden

}
```


der hatte eigentlich funktioniert aber irgendwie in der schule dann nicht mehr...


----------



## nickname (17. Jan 2010)

hast du denn schon mal überhaupt einen Ansatz in dieser Richtung? Sei mal erlich, wie lange hattest du dafür Zeit?? 

Benutze doch einfach Scanner. 

Aber so wie sich das anhört, musst du auch mit einer DB arbeiten oder mit festen Liste.
Ich glaube, du unterschätzt das ein wenig. Das ist nicht mal eben so gemacht. Sorry für diese Sätze
aber du machst es dir hier etwas zu leicht.

Wenn du, wie Schandro es schon sagte mal einen Code zeigen könntest, da würden Dir hier viele
gerne und oft helfen aber so kann ich mich nur diesem Satz anschliessen


			
				Schandro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Würd mich auch wundern wenn dir einfach so jemand ne Komplettlösung macht..



gruß nickname


----------



## Louisa (17. Jan 2010)

ich hab euch doch ein ansatz gegeben!:bahnhof:


----------



## Noctarius (17. Jan 2010)

Louisa hat gesagt.:


> ich hab euch doch ein ansatz gegeben!:bahnhof:



Vermutlich war er da schon am Tippen. Ich hab deinen Code auch mal in Java-Tags gesetzt. [ java] und [ /java] sind da dein Freund


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Jan 2010)

Louisa hat gesagt.:


> der hatte eigentlich funktioniert aber irgendwie in der schule dann nicht mehr...



Und was hat da nicht funktioniert?  (Groß-Kleinschreibung musst du bei den Antworten beachten!!  )


----------



## Louisa (17. Jan 2010)

muss ich? ist mir neu:bae:

naja wenn ich auf den grünen pfeil gedrückt habe ist nix gekommen^^ obwohl er mir angezeigt hat dass keine fehler drin sind.


----------



## sc0p (18. Jan 2010)

Villeicht funktionierts so: 

Erstelle ein .txt file mit dem Inhalt:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Trainer</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>EN - DE Trainer</h1>


<p>
  <applet code="Vokabeltrainer.class" width="640" height="200" alt="Trainer">
    <param name="VoText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

und speichere es als trainer.html in das _Workspace\trainer\bin_ Verzeichniss (dort wo die *.class Datei liegt)

öffnen und es funktioniert, sofern ein Java-Fähiger browser benutzt wird


----------



## Louisa (18. Jan 2010)

Vielen Dank, habe es aber gestern Abend schon selber hinbekommen und heute 12Pkt. erreicht, was mehr als zufriedenstellend ist!:toll:
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## sc0p (18. Jan 2010)

kein Problem


----------

